# Wendigo



## 967-Evil (Aug 22, 2004)

I'd like to thank on demand for bringing me this little gem  . This has to be one of the most boring movies of all time. It took forever to get setup, only to fall flat on it's ugly face. Not to mention the terrible special effects. Instead of being scared of the Wendigo, I just laughed my ass off at it. Anyway, it sucked, don't ever watch it.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

This movie is a surefire cure for insomnia. I watched this stinker on Cinemax a while back and had to fight to stay awake. Then, it turned into a comedy when the stupid antler monster started running amok.

How scary is it when a cameraman with a fog machine chases you around?


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I watched it for the first time on Starz last year. I see it is on again this week. You're right. What a suckfest.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I reviewed this on the old board. If memory serves, I didn't even rate it because it was so terrible. It ranks right up there with *Video Dead, Dead Creatures,* and the collective films of David DeCoteau and Luciano Fulci as some of the worst pieces of cinematic garbage ever made.


----------

